# Dapple Gray Owners!



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

What color was your dapple gray born as? I don't know my horse's history, but I believe he may have been born chestnut as he has some brown hairs around his hips and one silver dollar sized brown spot on his side. But that's just my assumption. I'm curious to hear about other people's dapple grays!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

From what I can see in your avatar, very small, since im on my cell, he looks like he has a black mane and tail, or had, lol. So he was born bay. 
Just like mine


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine was born grulla


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> From what I can see in your avatar, very small, since im on my cell, he looks like he has a black mane and tail, or had, lol. So he was born bay.
> Just like mine


Most greys that are born a paler colour will actually darken up in the mane and tail before they grey out. Here is a palomino going grey, showing the progression.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You're the color expert, but I see the Pali still has a red tinge all over the body, the OP's horse, again, from what I see, not.....I'm going from what my grays looked like, all born bay or dark bay. The dark bay turned into steel gray, the other three dappled, the only one I assume was born chestnut(got him as a two year old), never dappled and his mane was lighter than the body. Hmmmm....;-)


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Most greys that are born a paler colour will actually darken up in the mane and tail before they grey out. Here is a palomino going grey, showing the progression.


Hey, thts a really interesting progression, and I like the red/gray dappled coat. What color was YOUR dapple gray born as?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Elizabethan87 said:


> Hey, thts a really interesting progression, and I like the red/gray dappled coat. What color was YOUR dapple gray born as?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have never had a dapple grey. I did have a grey TB, he was very slightly dappled on his legs, who was born a brown. I don't have pictures of him though, which is a bit horrible since he was my heart horse :-(


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I have never had a dapple grey. I did have a grey TB, he was very slightly dappled on his legs, who was born a brown. I don't have pictures of him though, which is a bit horrible since he was my heart horse :-(


Awe, I like the term "heart horse"!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

All gray horses are born a base color, sorrel, bay, black etc. My mare was born bay, and turned gray.


----------

